# Four Colors Of Khalsa?



## greenjuice (Jun 15, 2009)

i read in the Taksali Maryada about the "four colors of Khalsa"- it says that Sikhs are allowed to wear only four colors- white, black, blue, and saffron.. it's also mentioned there that other colors excite the mind, and should be avoided..

where did they come up with this rule? is something like it mentioned in the SGGS or the older Rehatnamas?


----------



## Randip Singh (Jun 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, some groups are a law unto themselves.

Saying this the traditional colours of the Khalsa have been Saffron (Spiritual), and Blue (Temporal).


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 15, 2009)

Listen to Randip ji -- He never knowingly misleads anyone :happy:


----------

